# 4th of July Muzz Shoot



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Once again we find the 4th of July just around the corner and again I will be conducting a muzzleload shoot east of Willard at 1 p.m. on that day!
$10 entry fee and all proceeds go to the Willard Volunteer Fire Department.
Last year I had over 30 shooters and even had 5 bowmen who competed against the rifle shooters. One of whom took a 2nd place! They were amazing bowmen/bowwomen.

I'll have some great prizes to give away, as usual and will try to make sure everyone wins. I'm in charge and my rules are my rules and I can change them at any time. If you think you might have won the shoot that just finished, think again, I could let the lousiest target win.

It's pretty hot up there in the gravel pit east of town, so bring plenty of liquids. I'll have a 5 gallon container and cups, but sometimes that isn't enough.

As usual expect the "un-usual" and keep in mind we are there to have a FUN and SAFE time. I'll be very critical of the safety issues. Rules will be explained at the site. Follow the signs just off hwy 89-91.

Please don't have scopes on your rifles, unless you don't mind duct tape being put over the lenses. Caplock, flinters, fussel and modern inlines are all welcome! If it loads from the muzzle it's good in my shoot. I consider arrows being loaded from the muzzle as well, so if you are up to the challenge, bring your bow and if you don't have your own backstop for the arrows, bring lots of arrows as the rocks behind the range are rough on them.

Hope to see you there! Rain/shine/wind or whatever, the shoot will go on!

Bears Butt


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Bear,
I wish I wasn't so far away, sounds like a bunch of fun.
I'd like to try the arrow/muzzle game. 
I always keep a few waster arrows.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me know if you need help? Otherwise maybe you will allow me to just be a spectator? 8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Spectators are all welcome. The shooters need harassment and I am but one voice in the group to give it to them. AND I might add, I do a LOT of heckling! I'll bet that if you show up a shooter will lend you their rifle to shoot in the competition. Our only timeline is ourselves and if we only get to shoot one target, so be it. We still have a blast and enjoy every minute.
I never said it was a "timed" event.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

You're welcome to share my gun Jerry.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Unless I hear otherwise from the county fire marshall, we are still a "go" for tomorrows blackpowder shoot east of Willard. 1 p.m., follow the signs east of highway 89-91. $10 entry and some very fine prizes to be given away. Only 6 targets and loads of fun to be had. It will be danged hot however. So bring some cold drinks and maybe some artificial shade.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The shooting event was a total success with 34 shooters and another 20 spectators. I gave out 4 places in each of the six shoots and the event lasted 4 hours. Everyone had a ball, including myself! Sure it was hot, but most folks had ez ups or some sort of shade. We made just over $330 for the Willard Volunteer fire department. Thanks to everyone who made the trip to Willard to play!


----------

